# The WA Calamari Classic - Squid Comp



## honsu (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys. This is my first post and Ive been highly recommended by mate, Shufoy and eventually will join you guys with a yak of my own. That said for those in WA, Perth. There'll be a squid comp in May, a first for WA and possibly whole of Australia. Given that squidding is huge is Japan and SE Asia, so its fitting to get one started in WA and I hope many of you will participate and enjoy yourself for the day. Like any competitions, there's no friendlies, just go hard or go home!! lol See you guys there.










*DATE*: Sunday May the 17th

*VENUE*: Cockburn Pleasure Boat Storage top car park (Woodmans Pt)

*START*: 8am

[MOD EDIT - THE ORIGINAL POST BREACHED AKFF SPAMMING POLICY. WE HAVE LEFT UP BASIC DETAILS ONLY]


----------



## GrumpySmurf (Oct 25, 2008)

Any other yakkers going?

Or am I going to get 1st and 2nd prize even though I will get donut - being the only one to enter??

By the way, if anyone has troubles getting onto the bream site for the application form, I thought I will dump another copy here http://www.netplus.com.au/shaw/Kayak/CalamariClassic.pdf- I'm sure they won't mind. Note, I am not involved with the competetion apart from being a participant.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

My jigs are all set to go,,i should be rolling in the loot by sunday lunch time,,lol

Good to see you here Honshu,,enjoy the forum,cheers


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well it was an awesome day on the water with over 200 people taking part on the shore,kayaks and boats.

My mate Stu got 1st place , Matt Gillet local fishing writer picked up 2nd and i got third making it a trifecta for Hobie kayaks.

Stu picked up bags of prizes including an Ian Miller rod,,myself and Matt got our paws on plenty of loot also.

I caught 15 squid in the first hour but finding good size was harder and a good size put Stuie over the line.

Heres some pictures from a friend Ian on a local forum,,he was on an outfitter but had no luck.

Engel was the major sponsor and ended up $15,000 in goodies handed out.

Here is a japnese team squid pro that flew over to give us some tips









I cant wait till the next one.









My friend Stuie fished the same area as myself and got 1st place









Heres me hightailing with my prizes,,i cant wait to see whats inside,lol









Winners are grinners


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I urge anybody thats thinking of getting a squid comp together to lobby whoever,,they are good fun and easy to run,,if anybody enjoys the ABT style events they will enjoy the squid comps plus you get to eat them as well,,Honsu who started this thread brought his BBQ down and cooked up some squid for the troops,,good on ya mate.

Heres some of the crowd and the weigh in on digi scales,,the weigh master calls out the weight and your number and another fellow puts it in a laptop and computes the final results.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I was just reading the latest W.A hotbite fishing magazine and it said this comp was organised through the ABT organization,,this kept expenses such as insurance to a minimin, the entry fees would have cost heaps more other wise

So it anybodys thinking about putting one together give them a hoy,,,just a heads up ,,,cheers,,,


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

A squid comp... :shock:

Never heard of such a thing. I reckon it is a top idea - I love squid fishing!

We should do a kayak squid fishing comp - that would be cool.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Theres prizes for the most inked competetor as well,,,some guys were covered in the black stuff :shock: :lol:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well Round 2 was on recenlty,,the squid were hard to find this time around, cost was $10 every one got a Dartmax squid jig after paying,,$1000's up for grabs again , Engel,Daiwa and others put up the major prizes (nothing from kayak folks BTW)

I took a few piccys,,one of my friends was in the carpark next to me,,his son Griffen features in a couple of shots,it shows what its all about kids and familys bonding and having a great morning on the water.Karl and son









Best inked comp 









Griffen rides a Hobie Adventure while his dad rides the x-13,,young guy handled it like a pro 









Local guy "Bartek" fires up the Island in the chase for the inkers









Griffen gives the comp the thumbs up,proud that he got his first squid also.










Next year will feature 3 - 4 rounds over the year ,all points will count to over all winner for 2010


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

excellent comp! looks like everyone had a great time!!!

love the guy in the backgrounds hair in the very first piccie! lol :lol:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Yes he was a wild looking fella Kerrie, he is actually the japanese interpetator, very polite and well spoken.

You will notice theres no squid in the piccys,,last time down i caught 25,,this time i was lucky to catch 2,,most others found it hard going in the dirty water after a few days of storms.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

sqidding is an art equal to trouting or breaming or game fishing..
assuming that the comp rounds are held in a similar locale for convenience to the majority..and a free lure..and a modest $10 to enter.....and many prizes of significant worth from generous donors...

this encourages community participation...

the calamari organisers are to be warmly congratulated together with their sponsors


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I believe its the best of 3 rounds this year and the points add up each round as well,,

Theres a strong rumour the first round is next month,,watch out for that if you are interested.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

The next round is Nov 14th ,check in time 6.30am-7.30 am at the Cockburn power boat storage once again, cost is $10 8)

You can pay on the morning it takes 30 seconds to fill in your form,,most kayakers launch at Woodmans pt opposite Carnac Island area.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well we have had a few Calamri Classics since this thread,,the next ones on 26th june (next sunday) checkin between 6.30am-7.30am at the Woodmans point shop,entry is $10.

I see yamashita are having a national squid tournament as well,,its a live weighin and then let them go just like the ABT'S,i think Hastings in Victoria is first up then S.A ,N.S.W's etc


----------

